# Columbia WWI Military Model Repatriated Back to the USA



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

I finally got around to reassembling the Columbia Military Model that was discovered in France.  Colin Kirsch @Wing Your Heel bought it from a dealer who found the bike in a countryside attic. It reportedly was used to transport American soldiers to work in a sawmill used to produce lumber for trenchworks.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Sep 30, 2020)

That looks awesome!


----------



## manuel rivera (Sep 30, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I finally got around to reassembling the Columbia Military Model that was discovered in France.  Colin Kirsch @Wing Your Heel bought it from a dealer who found the bike in a countryside attic. It reportedly was used to transport American soldiers to work in a sawmill used to produce lumber for trenchworks.
> 
> View attachment 1275902
> 
> ...



Awesome bike!,  it's  a good  feeling  that the bike made  it's  way home after many decades overseas


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

I would love to get a set of totally rusty fenders for it; if anyone has any please let me know!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Bozman (Sep 30, 2020)

If you get a chance I'd love to get a tracing of the USA stamp on the saddle. One of my winter projects is to rebuild a new saddle for my 1917 Military Model. What's the serial number?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

Here is a history on the US Forestry Engineers in Europe during WWI.









						World War I: 10th and 20th Forestry Engineers - Forest History Society
					

During World War I, two U.S. Army Regiments of forestry engineers worked in France providing the Allied forces with the timber necessary for the war effort.




					foresthistory.org


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

Bozman said:


> If you get a chance I'd love to get a tracing of the USA stamp on the saddle. One of my winter projects is to rebuild a new saddle for my 1917 Military Model. What's the serial number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




The serial number is: USA748.
I will try to get a tracing but the imprint is quite light.  Would photos and measurements help?


----------



## Bozman (Sep 30, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> The serial number is: USA748.
> I will try to get a tracing but the imprint is quite light. Would photos and measurements help?



Absolutely. I'd love to make a leather stamp for the new saddle. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello Brant;
We can say that he will have seen the country, i did not think that Colin still had him.
I am very happy for you that you have acquired him and as you say at home: he is in a good house now.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi All,

So as not to crayon on the thread attached, a recently stolen 1917 to 18 HD bicycle had a saddle with a similar USA marked top. It has the word  MADE after it.














						1917 / 1918 Harley Davidson bicycle STOLEN yesterday from Harley dealership in Carroll, OH. | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

An ORIGINAL Harley Davidson Motocyke was stolen from Harley Davidson dealership Sunday evening or yesterday morning 11/13/2022. Please be on the lookout for this rare original bicycle.  Original tires / paint etc.  Have owned since 1970 and was purchased from original buyer who bought it new...




					thecabe.com
				




Blow up added:





Best Regards

Adrian


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 17, 2022)

This bicycle will be getting some love soon.  I have correct mudguards that have been blooming rust in the back pasture. The wheels will be changed out to G & J clinchers.  
Still waiting on a rider saddle with the U.S.A. imprint so the original can be preserved. Hopefully our compadre near the border will take up saddle covering in the near future.


----------

